# Yeti Blue Microphone Troubleshooting



## sharpshoey (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello all, this is my first post so bear with me.

I recently purchased a Yeti Blue USB microphone to be used for recording onto my laptop, which runs Windows 7. When I first got it and plugged it in, I was a total amateur, but it worked exactly like it was supposed to. I couldn't figure out how to get playback from the laptop to run through the microphone, but the direct feedback headphone input in the microphone itself worked, there was no latency when I spoke into the microphone.

Then, I started playing around with settings and stuff so that I could hear music and my voice through the headphones simultaneously. However, I made the mistake of running the input of the mic through the laptop software and back out, obviously causing some latency. This should have been a pretty easy fix, I should have just kept monitoring the input of the mic directly, and just had the software send its output through the mic, thereby having no latency. However, in my messing around with settings, I apparently somehow managed to turn off the Yeti's direct-monitoring feature.

Before I was messing with the audio settings on my laptop, as soon as the yeti was plugged in, I'd get direct feedback, zero latency through my headphones, whether there was a recording program running or not. Now, the only way I can hear input from my mic is if it is armed in a recording program, and because the direct monitoring feature appears to be turned off, even though my headphones are plugged directly into the mic there is still significant latency, because the input has to run first through the program, then back through the mic and to my headphones. 

I apologise if that was confusing, but my question is this: How do I turn the direct monitoring component of my microphone back on? My primary recording software is Ableton Live 8, if that makes any difference. I don't see why it would, however, as direct monitoring through the mic should be able to occur whether a recording program is active or not. Thats the whole point.

Any and all help would be appreciated, even if the only option is setting all the sound settings back to their defaults (I'm not even sure how to do this)

Thank you!


----------



## Yotipo (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello sharpshoey,

I've been searching for an answer to this as well. My situation is exactly like yours. I'm awaiting a response from customer service. To add on, I can hear the direct monitoring when I boot up my computer, but when the OS fully loads, it turns off the Yeti direct monitoring (or something interrupts it... my guess the Windows monitoring service).


----------

